# Sgi 9/19-9/22



## Dustin Pate (Sep 23, 2012)

Fishing was decent on St. George last week. First of the week was a washout but cleared up nice Wednesday through this morning. The morning bite was off big time compared to normal. Tide was not right for the morning bite. The spanish did cooperate in the mornings and they were good sized. The afternoon bite was a different story. Had a hard incoming tide and the redfish were eating as were the trout. Had a good many keeper reds and a ton of throwback rat reds. Bad thing was the tide was an hour or more later each day and due to the park closing at 7:30 I really missed the best part of the tide yesterday and Friday. Caught fish like crazy for the 20 minutes before I had to go both days or be locked in.

Also caught the usual sharks, rays and gar (lots of freshwater in the bay). Was odd though that I did not catch the first white trout or flounder which are usually thick this time of year for the area I was fishing. As always, finger mullet was the bait of choice.

Here are a few pictures. Had battery problems and didn't get as many as I wanted.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 24, 2012)

Nice!  I'm headed down the weekend of 10/5-10/7, hope to do some good in the bay.  Everybody always told me that was the best month to go, so this year, I am skipping one weekend of deer hunting to see if they're right.

BTW, is the pier closed?  And, if not, how is the fishing there at night in October?  When I was down this summer that was the only place I was consistently catching fish, but I know it's a new season and things change.  I was going to fish the State park when open, then go to the pier afterwards, and just curious if you knew how that might work.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 24, 2012)

The pier is still damaged. There is about a 100 yard section open that you could fish unless you go to the Eastpoint side. They are in the process of figuring out who is paying to fix it so I figure maybe mid next year it might be open.


----------



## smoothie (Sep 24, 2012)

What a great day!


----------



## d-a (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice trip. How often are you at SGI? 

d-a


----------



## scandmx5 (Sep 25, 2012)

I have never been to Coastal GA...looks gorgeous out there, and looks like alot of fun.


----------



## UpstateRed (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey I recognize that spot!  SGI is a great fishery.  Good work.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 25, 2012)

d-a said:


> Nice trip. How often are you at SGI?
> 
> d-a



Not enough for sure!!! Seriously I try to go at least a few times a year. This year I haven't been as much just do to being busy. I wish I could live there during September and October.


----------



## geaux-fish (Sep 25, 2012)

Congrats Dustin, love me some Ga. coast fishing. Good looking reds.


----------



## d-a (Sep 25, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> Not enough for sure!!! Seriously I try to go at least a few times a year. This year I haven't been as much just do to being busy. I wish I could live there during September and October.



Oh ok. I shoulda posted it up I had room for 1-3 last weekend. 

d-a


----------



## Nannyman (Sep 25, 2012)

Thats Florida not Ga right?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 25, 2012)

Nannyman said:


> Thats Florida not Ga right?



Yep..Florida gulf coast.


----------



## PitBllDog (Sep 26, 2012)

Dustin Pate said:


> The pier is still damaged. There is about a 100 yard section open that you could fish unless you go to the Eastpoint side. They are in the process of figuring out who is paying to fix it so I figure maybe mid next year it might be open.




Progress Energy


----------

